# problem mit pulldown



## Andreas0001 (23. Sep 2003)

hallo
ich weiss nicht genau, ob das hier hin gehört, weil ich gerade erst angefangen habe seiten zu erstellen. ich habe diese pulldownmenü und möchte, dass die links in eigenen fenstern geöffnet werden. jetzt werden die liks ja im gleichen fenster geöffnet. ich habe bereits in unzähligen foren und seiten nach einer lösung gesucht, werde aber nicht daraus schlau. wohin muss der target-befehl?



> <FORM>
> <SELECT NAME="list">
> <OPTION SELECTED VALUE="http://www.">Baden-W&rttemberg</option>
> <option value="http://www.">Bayern</option>
> ...


ich habe immer nur gefunden, dass es sich mit java realisieren lässt, aber kein scriptschnipsel konnte meinen wunsch erfüllen.
auch wenn es hier das falsche forum sein sollte, bitte helft mir!

Andreas


----------



## DTR (23. Sep 2003)

Hi,

es ist das falsche Forum. Java ist nicht javascript.


----------



## bummerland (23. Sep 2003)

```
<FORM> 
<SELECT NAME="list"> 
<OPTION SELECTED VALUE="http://www.">Baden-W&rttemberg</option> 
<option value="http://www.">Bayern</option> 
<option value="http://www.">Berlin</option> 
<option value="http://www.">Brandenburg</option> 
<option value="http://www.">Bremen</option> 
<option value="http://www.">Hamburg</option> 
<option value="http://www.">Hessen</option> 
<option value="http://www.">Mecklenburg-Vorpommern</option> 
<option value="http://www.">Niedersachsen</option> 
<option value="http://www.">Nordrhein-Westfalen</option> 
<option value="http://www.">Rheinland-Pfalz</option> 
<option value="http://www.">Saarland</option> 
<option value="http://www.">Sachsen</option> 
<option value="http://www.">Sachsen-Anhalt</option> 
<option value="http://www.">Schleswig Holstein</option> 
<option value="http://www.">Th&ringen</option> 
</select> 
<INPUT TYPE=BUTTON VALUE="Wählen!" 
onClick="window.open(this.form.list.options[this.form.list.selectedIndex].value)">
</FORM>
```

sollte eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## Andreas0001 (23. Sep 2003)

jo danke..... wie blöd von mir.... da hatte ich wohl ein brett vor dem kopf   

gruß

andreas


----------

